# Raven the lhasa apso



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

This is my lhasa apso called Raven. This photograph was taken in Dumfries just after she won her first best of breed towards the end of November:








I was so proud of her that day! She showed her little socks off! Just thought I'd share the picture.

(She normally doesn't look this good - normally her hair is tied up in bands and she's filthy from running and digging in the mud!)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*She's beautiful..and i can see why you are so proud of her..i would be too.*


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks! I just love her to bits!

She's only 17 months in the photo so I was very pleased! (You couldn't keep the smile off of my face for days!)


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow stunning!
Its funny how lhasa's seem to love digging and getting dirty when they have such high maintenance coats. Mine and my nans lhasa's are both dirt lovers!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what a little stunner, gorgeous , i have shih tzus, and their coat takes abit of brushing, your Ravens coat looks beautiful, i know how much hard work you must put into keeping the coat like that, i take my hat off to you, xxxx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Awwwwwwwww they are cute aint they? How long does it take each day to get there coats into that stunning condition?*


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Raven's a beauty - it's a love photo of her.
You should be walking around with a big grin she's a lovely dog.


----------



## bimbam (Dec 19, 2008)

She certainly seems to know that she has done well and rightly so.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

_what a stunning dog!​_


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow lovely pictures. She looks so cute! xx


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you all! I just love her to bits. 

Ladywiccana - it takes very litle work to keep her coat like that. I don't touch her with the brush except on bath day (which you have to have every week). She gets brushed, bathed and dried and then my brushes go away til the next week. If you brush a lhasa every day you can really damage the coat. (And you never ever brush a dry coat- always spray it lightly with water first so that it doesn't get so damaged).


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww bless her, no wonder you were proud...she's lovely.


----------

